# Dozer being Dozer



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

looks like springtime happiness to me!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Yep- I know that flop on the back move, lol-- always makes me laugh, 'cause they're just so happy.  Mateo does that just about every time we get to the park---a celebration of nature...and fresh grass!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a happy boy! That is so cute.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

My first basset Sweet Pea use to do that. He is really enjoying himself there.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

So adorable. Dozer looks SMASHING in that purple collar. Your lab just cracks me up with the head tilts. I love it when dogs do that head tilt.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

So cute! Luigi does this exactly how


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Super pug, thanks! I am not big into collars, but I like these ones. They are Comfy collars. They are padded nylon. Dozer is the only one that wears a collar. Actually, I think red is more his color but he wore the red one out!


----------

